# once upon a time there existed something known as crust punk



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)

In the last time, before we forgotted what was crust, before the oogles came and thought that gg allin and every band that sounded like choking victim actually had something to do with crust ruined its name in america, there was a land beyond the long waters that maded real crust! this was there story...


----------

